# Sexpartnerclub.de Abzocke, Betrug, falsche Profile



## Vivofeliz50 (22 Juni 2016)

Sexpartnerclub,de

Leider habe ich dieses Forum erst jetzt entdeckt. Es gibt zwar bereits einige alte Beiträge zu dieser Dating Website, das dieses Geschäft aber immer  noch läuft hier meine Erfahrungen.

Ich habe dummerweise ein Premium Abo gekauft. Da ich mit paypal bezahlen wollte, war die einzige Option ein 3 Monats Abo zu nehmen. Ca. 45 Euro. Da ich keine Erfahrung hatte bin ich auf diese Abzocktricks reingefallen. Nachdem man sich zunächst kostenlos registriert hat, bekommt man viele Zuschriften und ist so ermutigt ein Abo zu kaufen, denn man möchte Kontakte aufnehmen.

Diese Kontakte sind allerdings ausschliesslich von Operatoren angebahnt, Moderatoren die dich über gefälschte Profile kontaktieren und sich nicht zu erkennen geben. Und das ist sogar noch legal, sofern auf der Website irgendwo versteckt darauf hingewieden wird.
Sobald man online ist wird man kontaktiert usw. Es kommen gewisse Texte, "Küsse", ... Reagiert man auf diese Mails bekommt man allerdings niemals mehr eine Antwort.

Ich habe hunderte Profile angesehen und mich als mir das alles verdächtig vorkam, im internet recherchiert.
Mit diesen Informationen habe ich dann die website http;//www,sexpartnerclub,de/ erneut besucht und die Profile scheinen alle fake zu sein.

Landläufig würde jeder vernünftige Mensch diese Geschäftspraxis als Betrug bezeichnen. Da diese Firmen aber ihr Geschäft offenbar aber erfolgreich seit Jahren zu betreiben scheint, finde ich das beschämend das unser Rechtsstaat hier offensichtlich machtlos ist.

Ih habe mich auf der Website eingelesen und so erkannt,* das eine Kündigung per Brief erfolgen muss.*
Die Firmenadresse an die man die Kündigung senden muss:
HQ Entertainment Network GmbH & Co. KG
Fenzlgasse 1/12
1150 Wien
Austria
Kündigungen per email werden nicht anerkannt und auch der "button" auf der Website zur "Kündigung" ist wohl nur dazu gedacht, Kunden in Sicherheit zu wiegen und löscht nur das Profil. So verlängert sich das Abo automatisch und weiter Zahlungen können legal eingefordert werden.

4.)Fragen zum Löschen des Profils
---------------------------------------------
Zitat: "Kündigungs Info auf der WEbsite im Menü "Hilfe" Untermenü "Premium Mitgliedschaft" steht:"Solltest du deine Premium-Mitgliedschaft beenden wollen, so bedauern wir dies natürlich sehr. Für diesen Fall möchten wir dich bitten, auf die frist- und formgerechte Kündigung deiner Mitgliedschaft zu achten. Die Kündigungsfristen findest du in unseren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen sowie in der Hilfe. Dabei bieten wir dir die Möglichkeit per Brief, Fax oder Telefon deine Premium-Mitgliedschaft zu kündigen. Wegen des erhöhten Missbrauchspotentials und der weit verbreiteten Nutzung von E-mail-Accounts durch Haushaltsangehörige kann eine Kündigung via E-Mail zu deiner eigenen Sicherheit nicht akzeptiert werden. Nähere Informationen entnimm bitte den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen in Artikel 6. Bitte beachte auch die Angaben im Impressum bzw. dem Kontaktformular. Dort sind alle notwendigen Daten zur Kontaktaufnahme hinterlegt, welche den Betreiber der Seite betreffen."

Fragen zur Beendigung der Premium-Mitgliedschaft
---------------------------------------------------------------------


> Solltest du deine Premium-Mitgliedschaft beenden wollen, so bedauern wir dies natürlich sehr. Für diesen Fall möchten wir dich bitten, auf die frist- und formgerechte Kündigung deiner Mitgliedschaft zu achten. Die Kündigungsfristen findest du in unseren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen sowie in der Hilfe. Dabei bieten wir dir die Möglichkeit per Brief, Fax oder Telefon deine Premium-Mitgliedschaft zu kündigen. Wegen des erhöhten Missbrauchspotentials und der weit verbreiteten Nutzung von E-mail-Accounts durch Haushaltsangehörige kann eine Kündigung via E-Mail zu deiner eigenen Sicherheit nicht akzeptiert werden. Nähere Informationen entnimm bitte den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen in Artikel 6. Bitte beachte auch die Angaben im Impressum bzw. dem Kontaktformular. Dort sind alle notwendigen Daten zur Kontaktaufnahme hinterlegt, welche den Betreiber der Seite betreffen.



Ich hoffe diese Info ist hilfreich.


----------



## Hippo (22 Juni 2016)

Wäre es wenn die Leute *VORHER *lesen würden ...
... leider schlagen die immer erst auf wenn das Kind im Brunnen liegt und das Geld weg ist


----------



## passer (24 Juni 2016)

Willenserklärung wäre hier der Stichpunkt.
Der Anbieter kann die Kündigung per Mail nicht ausschließen, wen der Wille der Kündigung per Email geäußert wurde.
Vor allen auch, wenn der Vertragsschluss online erfolgte. (da gab es ja auch nicht den Punkt "Zu ihrer Sicherheit")


----------



## Jennes (25 Juni 2016)

Aber sowas gibt es überall


----------



## Hippo (26 Juni 2016)

... und ist überall gleich nichtig - aber es lebt sich da nach dem Motto "Je schwerer die Kündigung, desto länger Geld kassier..."
Stichwort: Fristversäumnis


----------



## nich-mit-mir (30 Juni 2016)

Und das es hierbei nicht um Betrug handelt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


> Landläufig würde jeder vernünftige Mensch diese Geschäftspraxis als Betrug bezeichnen. Da diese Firmen aber ihr Geschäft offenbar aber erfolgreich seit Jahren zu betreiben scheint, finde ich das beschämend das unser Rechtsstaat hier offensichtlich machtlos ist...



Nur weil versteckt in den AGB erwähnt wird, das Operatoren(in) eingesetzt werden, heißt dies noch lange nicht, das es legal ist. Diese Lockvögel sind dafür da um Leute in eine Premium-Mitgliedschaft zu locken und so lange wie möglich da drin zu halten.

Mal so nebenbei, bei SternTV war vor einer Weile ein Beitrag über dieses Geschäftsmodel. Eine Ex-Operatorin berichtete darüber, das sie angehalten wurde bis zu 25 Premium-Mitglieder bei der "Stange" zu halten. Eine Nachricht kostete dort 50 Cent ( es ging dabei um Erotikchat wie diesen hier misterundmrs.com ). Diese Dame sagte, sie hätte für den Webseitenbetreiber in einer Schicht ca. 5.000 € "eingespielt".

Wenn ich 25 Lockvogel-Accounts auf so einer Webseite am laufen halte, das soll keine Betrug sein...?? Nur wo kein Kläger da kein Richter. Und selbst wenn einer klagt ( Strafantrag stellt ) wird es dann wohl auch 5 -6 Jahre dauern bis dies vorbei ist. Solange hat es doch auch mit den ganzen Abofallen gedauert.

Und solange es Kerle gibt, die Ihr Hirn nicht einschalten können, sobald sie auch nur einen Rock und oder Oberweite sehen, wird es diese Art von Abzocke auch weiter geben.


----------



## Noisette (10 Februar 2017)

"Nur weil versteckt in den AGB erwähnt wird, das Operatoren(in) eingesetzt werden, heißt dies noch lange nicht, das es legal ist". Nein das heißt es nicht, aber die werden sich darauf erst mal berufen. Ich denke die Kohle ist eh weg.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (13 Februar 2017)

Noisette schrieb:


> "Nein das heißt es nicht, aber die werden sich darauf erst mal berufen. Ich denke die Kohle ist eh weg.



Nun, dann holt man sich das Geld wieder zurück wenn es abgebucht wurde. Und dann ist der Seitenbetreiber in der Beweispflicht. Nur sollte man dabei ein dickes Fell haben. Mal anders gefragt; wie sieht es
den bei Dir mit dem Widerrufsrecht aus, hast Du dies schriftlich ( per Email ) bekommen? Wenn nicht, dann erlischt Dein Widerrufsrecht nicht. Den entsprechenden § findest Du hier auch, oder einer kann ihn Dir nennen, ich habe den Gesetztext im Moment nicht zur Hand.


----------



## Hippo (13 Februar 2017)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...orgen-aussenbereichsgeschaeft-und-mehr.46455/


----------



## nich-mit-mir (15 Februar 2017)

Hippo schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...orgen-aussenbereichsgeschaeft-und-mehr.46455/


Hippo, der Link ist defekt, bzw. es kommt eine Meldung "Fehler". Vielleicht wurde der Beitrag verschoben


----------



## Hippo (15 Februar 2017)

Das war der Text von Teleton von Juni 2014:



> Ab morgen treten zahlreiche Änderungen im BGB in Kraft. Neben obiger eher kurioser Änderung gibt es massive Einschnitte.Z.B.
> Das Widerrufsrecht bei fehlerhafter Belehrung besteht nicht mehr ewig sondern maximal 2 Wochen + ein Jahr. Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt schon mit Vertragschluß nicht mit Belieferung. Der Widerruf muss ausdrücklich erklärt werden, durch Rücksendung geht nicht mehr.


----------

